# Swimming area on lake Oconee near Madison?



## 10sne1 (Jun 14, 2013)

New to the area. I wish to take my daughters swimming. 
We have a place just south of Madison. Where would be our closest/Best public lake swimming area. We look to be there the Last week of July. We are from central Florida, any thing we should know about your beautiful lakes, prior to swimming? Thanks Tomm


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jun 14, 2013)

no sir, there alot safer than Florida lakes, no gators, or pythons... never been on oconee but most lakes around here all you have to watch for is water snakes and other boaters... and water snakes are rare to encounter while swimming on the lake... at least for me. pretty safe buddy.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 14, 2013)

Here's a link to Oconee and Sinclair recreation areas, it lists facilities such as beaches and swimming areas.

http://www.georgiapower.com/in-your-community/lakes-and-recreation/home.cshtml


----------



## Todd E (Jun 14, 2013)

Hard Labor Creek State Park is in Rutledge just West of Madison.
It has a public swimming area on the lake. 
Parking pass is $5 I think.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 16, 2013)

The public beach at the Lawrence Shoals camp ground (see the map Backlasher posted) is near the dam and will have nicer water.


----------



## 10sne1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info. We look forward to learning Oconee and the dam, looks great . Tomm


----------



## 10sne1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info. We look forward to learning Oconee and the dam, looks great . Tomm


----------

